# Hello from an old member!



## brittneyds (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is Brittney, aka NicksWifey. It has been a very long time since I've posted anything on here, but I wanted to rejoin as a new member and thank goodness, under a new name
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not sure if you all remember me, but I was active several years ago. I met so many amazing ladies on this website and you all really helped me through one of the most difficult times of my life when I had thyroid cancer.

I've missed you all so much and I look forward to visiting this website more often and reconnecting with you all! And of course, I still love MAC...always and forever!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome back, Brittney!

  Glad Specktra was able to help you throughout your difficult times, I hope your health has improved and your life is back on track!


----------



## Janice (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome back Brittney! Glad to see yet another OG back on Specktra.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to see you back!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## chsai (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome back I am sure we newbies can learn from you.


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome back Brittney!!! I'm also returning from a long absence! I've missed you Specktra! Xo!


----------

